
You'll Need Ikea's $5 Saw If You Buy That $1000 iPhone X - TrickyRick
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/consumer-electronics/portable-devices/getting-an-iphone-x-youll-want-a-60-ikea-nightstand-or-a-5-rotary-saw
======
timthelion
Why "ikea's" saw, that's just a standard hole saw.

